# Sanay's Cubing progression thread



## SanaySub25 (Oct 25, 2021)

This is my progression thread. I haven't tracked the scrambles of any solves before I broke my 3x3 PB so I will do an example solve of my scramble when I break my PB.

These are my current PBs:
2x2 PB: 4.36
3x3 PB: 13.47
4x4 PB: 1.31.90
5x5 PB: 3.08.29

I will update these when I break them.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 25, 2021)

What about you Ao5 PBs? Do you keep count of those?


----------



## SanaySub25 (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes


----------

